# Some Tropheus ID's



## Chris Murphy (Jun 24, 2008)

One on top (not the Duboisi)


















Thanks guys.I have an idea myself but would like some second opinions.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

hey dude 

are you ok with the others, toghether with the dubs? No fighting etc?

what tank size are these in, and in what numbers?

Greetz, 
Koen


----------



## Chris Murphy (Jun 24, 2008)

These fish are in 5x2x2 tanks,Im not sure what that is in US gallons?

I have never experienced Duboisi fighting with any other Tropheus other than its con specifics.

The Duboisi's are 4 years old and the rest are about 16 months old.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

5x2x2 would be 1.5 meter x 0.6 m x 0.6 m ==> 540 liter or +/- 130 Gallon 

How many of each have you got in there? What type of filtration?


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say sp red Moliro or sp red 'Nodle'... It is hard to say from photos. :wink:

They look just like my moliros! But I'm not sure if I put moliro and nodle in tanks next to each other I could pick one from the other... How about the rest of you?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Kachese, ndole or chimba, maybe.


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree, the iris looks yellow, so not moliro. As Gerry said - Ndole, Chimba or Kachese.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice call on the eye color. I just feed my moliros and they have dark eyes. :thumb:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

KoenEeckhoudt said:


> 5x2x2 would be 1.5 meter x 0.6 m x 0.6 m ==> 540 liter or +/- 130 Gallon
> 
> How many of each have you got in there? What type of filtration?


For every 1 foot in length on tanks that are 24"Wx24"H is 30 US gallons.

3'x2'x2' = 90g
4'x2'x2' = 120g
5'x2'x2' = 150g
6'x2'x2' = 180g
7'x2'x2' = 210g
8'x2'x2' = 240g

So a 5'x2'x2' is 150 US gallons.

To answer the question about what species I think the others have gotten close. To really know for sure you'll have to wait until they are full grown. :thumb: :fish:


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

540 liter = 142.652908 US gallons


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Seeing how I currently have nothing better to do I am going to be childish.

You started off with this.


KoenEeckhoudt said:


> 5x2x2 would be 1.5 meter x 0.6 m x 0.6 m ==> 540 liter or +/- 130 Gallon
> 
> How many of each have you got in there? What type of filtration?


I countered with this.


IrkedCitizen said:


> KoenEeckhoudt said:
> 
> 
> > 5x2x2 would be 1.5 meter x 0.6 m x 0.6 m ==> 540 liter or +/- 130 Gallon
> ...


You came back with this.


KoenEeckhoudt said:


> 540 liter = 142.652908 US gallons


Now I'll break it down further.

5 feet = 60 inches = 1.524 meters = 152.4 centimeters
2 feet = 24 inches = 0.6096 meters = 60.96 centimeters
1 US gallon = 231 cubic inches = 3,785.411784 cubic cm = 3.785411784 liters = 0.003785411784 cubic meter

60" x 24" x 24" = *34,560 cubic inches*.
152.4cm x 60.96cm x 60.96cm = *566,336.93184 cubic centimeters*.
1.524m x 0.6096m x 0.6096m = *0.56633693184 cubic meters*.

*34,560* cubic inches / 231 = 149.610389 US gallons = 566.33692953 liters

*566,336.93184* cubic cm / 3,785.411784 = 149.610389 US gallons = 566.33692953 liters

*0.56633693184* cubic meters / 0.003785411784 = 149.610389 US gallons = 566.33692953 liters

So after all of that it still stands that 5'x2'x2' tank is 150 US gallons. It is technically 149.610389 gallons but the aquarium manufacturers took the easy route and rounded up. Had you not left off those precious hundredths and thousandths you would have gotten the same answer as me THEREFORE would have had no reason to try correcting me.

This wasn't all for naught it explains how to calculate the volume of an aquarium the old fashion way to US gallons. I, of course, went a little beyond to prove my point.

While I am at it I might as well give the equations for figuring out the volume for US Gallons and Liters of aquariums. But for most people it is just easier to go an type in the dimensions on an online aquarium volume calculator. Though it really isn't all that complex if you have a regular calculator.

L" x W" x H" = _____ / 231 = US gallons.

To get liters you would multiply by 3.785411784

L cm x W cm x H cm = _____ / 1000 = liters
L m x W m x H m = _____ / 0.001 = liters

For both of the above equations to get US gallons you would divide the number of liters by 3.785411784. Which is only truly accurate if you have the complete cm and meters that aren't rounded off.

Even with this the actual volume of the aquarium is less because of the thickness of the glass used. I just hate when someone tries to say I am wrong when in fact they were more in the wrong than I was.

Well, hopefully somebody will find this informative.

Now back to the topic at hand of identifying this guys tropheus. :thumb: :fish:


----------



## FIREFISH (Jun 13, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!! That's what I'm talking about. Can't we all just get along? HA HA Great info for anyone, who has ever had a question about the amount of gallons their tank is.
FF


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Ndole at two inches for comparison.
(Not on profiles that I can see)

Sorry about the awful photos
http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... A60133.jpg
http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... A60138.jpg

What size are they? I have em at 1" to 4" so could prob get a photo of a Ndole the same size if it might help.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

did you take off for the thickness in glass?
also did you take to account temperature?
you might be off by like .00000001 or something

lets keep this scientific


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

lol 

I was just fooling around man... 

At that size, who cares about 20-30 liters or 10 gallon? 

I didn't mean to offend you with anything... I just use the liter = gallon * 4 for myself... In that way, I can calculate +/- (and please, look at the +/- thing!!!) the sizes you guys are always talking about 

It's easyer to devide by 4 then by 3.7______


----------

